# Forty Pound Duck



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

This used to be a popular duck hunting songs in Redneck land. I have been looking for the lyrics to it lately, but have not found them. If any of you have good search engine skill, I would appreciate your help. The chorus goes something like this,

"It was a forty pound duck, mean as can be.
Big as a turkey and its head was green.
When I let 'er rip I hit it with all three.
It just laughed, and laughed and shot back at me!"

Thanks


----------

